# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Progiciel BPM open source et simple d'emploi

## Oredon

Bonjour,

Je suis  la recherche de progiciels BPM de prfrence "open source" et rputs pour leur simplicit d'utilisation. 
En effet, je suis  la recherche de logiciels vitant au maximum d'utiliser la programmation et qui permettraient aux oprationnels de modifier eux-mmes leurs process en vitant les phases de dveloppement plus ou moins lourdes. 

Pour les produits du commerce : connaissez vous TIBCO et si oui, qu'en pensez vous ? 

D'avance merci

----------


## easysoft

Bonjour,

Je travaille depuis un an chez un grand compte de l'asset management sur une solution BPMS qui s'appelle Appian Enterprise de l'diteur amricain Appian.

Je dois dire que c'est un outil simple et rapide  mettre en oeuvre! Appian est bien not par Gartner et Forrester. Il s'agit d'un challenger srieux pour les diteurs dj sur la place!

AE permet de modliser des process, de les simuler et excuter, de les monitorer, de faire du reporting et analyses. Il possde galement une base de connaissance, tout ce qu'il faut pour faire de la gestion documentaire, grer des forums de groupes utilisateurs... bref une vraie Suite BPM pour faire du travail collaboratif via une interface web 100% Ajax (Java) mais aussi du BAM (business activity monitoring), monitorer des process human/human et/ou systems/systems.

Le produit existe sous Windows Server et Solaris.

----------


## BlaireauOne

Moi aussi je me renseigne sur le B.P.M. OpenSource.
Bonne lecture  ::mouarf:: 




> http://blog.smile.fr/bpm-et-generati...ns-open-source
> 
> http://wiki.bonita.objectweb.org/xwi...view/Main/News
> 
> http://www.novaforge.org/novaforge/fr-selectionner/bmp
> 
> http://www.bpmcorner.org/bpel-and-xp...e.html#more-31

----------


## Oredon

Merci pour vos rponses. 
Je sais que netbeans propose aussi des outils BPM gratuits. 

EasySoft : ton produit semble intressant mais y a t-il moyen de l'utiliser en "open source" pour une organisation gouvernementale ?
Merci 

Orerdon

----------


## Chris2R

JBOSS met aussi le packet sur le BPMn avec "JBOSS jBPM".

http://www.jboss.com/products/jbpm

Je l'ai dj test (mais pas utilis pour de vrai) et je l'ai trouv intressant.

Chris.
GHR Software, www.ghrsoftware.com

----------


## Oredon

Mais je trouve l'installation un peu complique ... sur un poste XP a marche, sur un autre poste XP, a marche pas ... pas moyen d'avoir le GPD et il n'y a pas de gnration simple de formulaires ...

Si tu as des conseils sur comment installer jBPM et l'utiliser, a m'intresse  ::): 

Merci

Oredon

----------


## Chris2R

En effet, c'est une solution qu'on avait prototyp  l'poque (2 ans) et qu'on avait abandonn car elle nous parraissait un peu instable et complexe par rapport aux besoins (bien que nous tions dj en environnement J2EE/JBOSS sur ce projet).

Nous avons finalement utilis un simple fichier texte qui enchainait les commandes de notre application. Au final, le besoin du client c'est rvl tre plus de nature scripting que BPM.

Chris

----------


## Oredon

Chris,

NetBeans possde apparemment son propre outil de dveloppement BPM. 
Le connais-tu ? Qu'en penses tu ? 

Sinon, point de vue outils du commerce, connais-tu un outil simple et pas cher, suffisamment robuste (et oui, tout a en mme temps hh  ::):  )

Oredon

----------


## rlegall

Bonjour  tous,

depuis peu, le projet open source Bonita  sortie sa 5me version de sa solution BPM. De ce que j'ai lu sur ce thread, je pense que cette solution vaut la peine d'tre teste. Facile  installer et rapide  prendre en main.
Pour plus d'info:
- Page de tlchargement de Bonita Open Solution
- Site de la communaut BPM open source (en anglais  :;):  )

----------


## bibolo88

Bonjour  tous,

J'aurais voulu en savoir plus sur le logiciel Bonitasoft.

Je suis un amateur qui n'y connat pas grand chose, et je voulais savoir d'une part si ce genre de logiciel ncessite une base de donne hberge sur un serveur, ou si la simple installation de l'application sur les PC-clients concerns suffit ?

En gros, mis  part le service de maintenance ou cration de connecteurs, le logiciel est gratuit ?

Merci pour vos rponses !

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Hello,




> je voulais savoir d'une part si ce genre de logiciel ncessite une base de donne hberge sur un serveur, ou si la simple installation de l'application sur les PC-clients concerns suffit ?


Le moteur de processus de Bonita Open Solution utilise une base de donnes. Cependant, comme il supporte quasiment toutes les bases de donnes, il est configur par dfaut pour utiliser une base de donnes filesystem (H2), qui ne ncessite AUCUN effort, et dont l'utilisation est transparente.
Si bien que par dfaut, Bonita marche tres bien sans modification sur de PC-clients, comme il bien marche tres bien avec une base de donnes externe, ou des clusters de DB.
L'installation de base sur un PC client consiste juste a excuter un installer et a double-cliquer sur l'exe pour lancer le studio.




> En gros, mis  part le service de maintenance ou cration de connecteurs, le logiciel est gratuit ?


Le logiciel est gratuit, et open-source. BonitaSoft ne vend pas le logiciel, mais vend le support. Cependant, pour faciliter le commerce, les clients du support se voient offrir quelques features complmentaires a forte valeur ajoute.
Bonita Open Solution est fourni avec [ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/BonitaSoft#p/u/6/5nZ3TEAth4M"]tout le ncessaire pour faire ses propres connecteurs[/ame].
Si tu as davantage de questions a propos des diffrentes propositions commerciales de BonitaSoft, voici le lien.

----------

